# Smith Moorhouse Road



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

We took a drive last Thursday and ended up at Smith Moorhouse in part of the drive. The dirt road was wet and I mean wet. But hey no washboard so thats a plus. I thought we just of missed a water truck or something. Today my driveway under my truck is still wet with a slight slime. The undercarriage of the truck is still wet. It is odorless what ever it is. 

Any ideas what they could of sprayed that road with?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Magcloride, at least that is what they spray the dirt roads around here with to keep the dust down.

While it really isn't suppose to hurt I personally would head to the car wash and spray down the undercarriage. 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks Critter!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> Magcloride, at least that is what they spray the dirt roads around here with to keep the dust down.
> 
> While it really isn't suppose to hurt I personally would head to the car wash and spray down the undercarriage.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


This! I have a love hate relationship with it.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Critter said:


> Magcloride, at least that is what they spray the dirt roads around here with to keep the dust down.
> 
> While it really isn't suppose to hurt I personally would head to the car wash and spray down the undercarriage.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

johnrr65 said:


> +1


HEY JOHN does that mean ok?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Dunkem said:


> HEY JOHN does that mean ok?


.

+1


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Magcloride is nasty stuff! When I drove long haul a while back they sprayed it on the roads to reduce icing. It works good for that but will destroy break liner and rubber hose if you don't wash it off. I would run my truck/trailer through the Blue Beacon truck wash and have it acid washed to get that crap off.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I could of filled a wheelbarrow with crud that came from under my truck. That is nasty stuff.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is designed to soak into the road to prevent dust. Then once dry the road will still look wet but you don't get the dust. 

When it first came out and possibly still now but tire shops were having problems getting tires off of cars, it almost welded the aluminum rims to the hubs.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Jerry, did you go up there for those little Kokes?
I bet they are tasty!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

shaner said:


> Jerry, did you go up there for those little Kokes?
> I bet they are tasty!


We had the day off & just had to get out of the valley. It got the juices following though lol. Toons & trailer are ready. I'm thinking a killer Bee or a Sargent Slaughter on a sinking line and a fly rod?? Kokes on a fly rod would be a blast!


----------

